# Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?



## Phil17 (10. Januar 2012)

*Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Hallo 

Hab mich für einen neuen CpuKühler entschieden nur stellt sich mit jetzt die frage welcher.

Der Alpenföhn Brocken ist viel billiger als der Alpenföhn Matterhorn jetzt wollte ich fragen ob der Matterhorn 
die c.a 20 Euro die er mehr kostet wert ist und auch dem entsprechend eine höhere
Kühlleistung hat. 

Oder es schlauer ist den Brocken zu kaufen ?

Schon mal danke fürs Antworten 

LG Phil


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Hi und willkommen,

1. Welche cpu willst du denn kühlen?? 2. Was für ein Case? etc. und pipapo
Wenn du kein großartiges oc machen möchtest wird/könnte/müßte vermutlich der Brocken reichen...wenn du nen Window im case hast finde ich persönlich den Matterhorn schöner....
...aber wir brauchen mehr Infos

edit: aaaah, das Profil...da würde ich ja sagen der Brocken reicht, Lüfter kannst du ggf. bei beiden gut wechseln, wobei der Matterhorn schon nen sehr guten Lüfter mitbringt, einfach mal nach Tests googeln (...ob dir 3 Grad unterschied 20€ wert sind  )


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Sehe ich auch so, der Brocken ist absolut ausreichend, die 20€ kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## elohim (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

...kommt ein wenig auf deine Ansprüche an, aber für die meissten lohnt sich der Mehrpreis wohl nicht, der Matterhorn ist in erster Linie etwas schicker und hat einen etwas besseren Lüfter.

Rein Preis Leistungs technisch gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten momentan:

Coolink Corator DS (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die sollten alle besser als die beiden von dir genannten sein und dabei sogar teilweise günstiger.

Wenn du gleich das beste haben möchtest, dann gibts zum Preis des Matterhorn schon den Thermalright Silver Arrow, welcher in etlichen Reviews sogar der beste Kühler überhaupt ist:

Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das heisst natürlich lang nicht dass die beiden von dir genannten keine guten Kühler sind aber für das Geld gibts eben schon deutlich besseres.


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Sind aber alles fette Bratzen die total unnötig (über 1kg, bis auf den Arrow ) sind wenn nicht gerade „Extrem“ Übertaktet wird.


----------



## elohim (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

joa, dann ist auch ein Brocken unnötig und man kann für nen 10er weniger den Thermalright True Spirit 120 bekommen, der ähnlich gut wie der Brocken, wenn nicht sogar besser kühlt und fast nur die Hälfte wiegt 
Thermalright True Spirit (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich wusste auch nicht dass die magische Gewichtsgrenze von 1kg um jeden Preis vermieden werden muss...

der HR-02 Macho wiegt im übrigen weniger als der Brocken, die Angabe ist falsch.


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob es eine magische 1kg grenze gibt, aber wenn nicht gerade fürs OCen nötig (sprich Kühlfläche) versuche ich natürlich dem Sockel die Last zu ersparen.

Der TR True Spirit ist natürlich ne gute alternative, hab ich jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht.

Die falschen gewichtsangaben bei dem Macho sind natürlich ein Skandal


----------



## elohim (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Ich will Ihm ja auch nicht den Brocken ausreden. Nur denkt er vielleicht, dass es sich um einen ganz besonders hervorragendes P/L Schnäppchen handelt, daher dachte ich ein paar aktuell hervorragende Angebote wären viielleicht ganz interessant für ihn.

Das Argument mit dem Gewicht und dem "zu guten" Kühler zählt für mich nicht. Hab meinen Rechner schon etliche 1000km mit solchen Kühlern transportiert ohne Probleme.


----------



## Phil17 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

OK danke für die tipps jetzt is nur das problem ich kann mich nicht entscheiden da ich auch ein Window im gehäuse habe sollte der lüfter natürlich auch etwas schicker aussehn 

Von der kühlleistung sind die von euch genannten alle besser ? hab ich das so richtig verstanden ? 

LG


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

...von der Kühlleistung nehmen sie sich alle nicht sooo viel, sofern du nicht megamäßig OC betreibst oder ein absoluter Temperaturfetischist bist und beim Zocken nebenbei Temperaturtabellen erstellst..

wenn dir "schick" mehr wert ist, dann mach das.....


----------



## elohim (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Für Stock Taktung spielt es wie schon gesagt überhaupt keine Rolle und für moderates Übertakten nur wenig. Grundsätzlich sind aber alle von mir genannten Kühler besser bzw wahlweise leiser.


Wenn man spürbar übertaktet ist ein Silver Arrow dann schonmal 10°C kühler als ein Matterhorn, was dann schon was ausmacht:

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/enermax_ets_t40_ta_review,15.html


Die Lüfter kann man bei den meissten Kühlern ja austauschen


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Hi Leute ich hab ein ähnliches thema darum mach iich kein neuen Thread auf!
Es ist nur Infomässig, ich will mir in Zukunft keinen PC kaufen, vll später mal 

Wenn ich einen core i 5 2500k auf 4,4 ghz übertakten will, was für einen Kühler brauche ich da? Empfehlungen?
Ich habe schon gehört der Thermalrigt 140 sei gut..
Was meint ihr dazu?
Preisbereich bis 50 Euro
Gruss
ps; je günstiger desto besser


----------



## Firefighter45 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*



MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich hab ein ähnliches thema darum mach iich kein neuen Thread auf!
> Es ist nur Infomässig, ich will mir in Zukunft keinen PC kaufen, vll später mal
> 
> Wenn ich einen core i 5 2500k auf 4,4 ghz übertakten will, was für einen Kühler brauche ich da? Empfehlungen?
> ...



Was ist denn bei dir in Zukunft? Bald kommt der Ivy Bridge da lohnt es sich nicht auf Sandy zu setzten da Ivy ja Preislich auf Sandy Niveau sein soll.

Und dann kommt es ja auch noch auf das Gehäuse an, du kannst nicht alles überalleinbauen.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Nehmen wir mal an alles passt und ich hab den jetzt


----------



## Phil17 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Ok danke ich denk mal ich werde den coolink corator Ds nehmen da er in vielen Test eine Bewertung von gut bis sehr gut hat hoff nur das er nocht an meine Graka stößt hab da nämlich noch einen Kühler drauf mit Backplate wird denk ma eng aber sollte klappen 

dann danke für die Tipps 

LG


----------



## Phil17 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Welcher wär dann " am besten " wenn ich Oc ?


----------



## Phil17 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Welcher wäre dann besser wenn ich OC ? Matterhorn oder Coolink Corator Ds ?
Die anderen sin leider zu breit bzw hoch 

LG


----------



## elohim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*



Phil17 schrieb:


> Welcher wäre dann besser wenn ich OC ? Matterhorn oder Coolink Corator Ds ?
> Die anderen sin leider zu breit bzw hoch


 
Ich denke schon der Corator, wobei die Unterschiede auch nicht gigantisch sein werden! Persönlich würde ich wohl den Corator nehmen und dann einen Lüfter der Wahl benutzen. Aber wenn dir der Matterhorn so gut gefällt nimm ihn ruhig, ist sicherlich kein schlechter Kühler, nur von der reinen Leistung her halt ein wenig teuer, denn er konkurriert eher mit Kühlern aus der 30€ Klasse. Wie gesagt kostet ein SEHR viel besserer Silver Arrow in etwa das gleiche.





MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich hab ein ähnliches thema darum mach ich kein neuen Thread auf!
> Es ist nur Infomässig, ich will mir in Zukunft keinen PC kaufen, vll später mal
> 
> Wenn ich einen core i 5 2500k auf 4,4 ghz übertakten will, was für einen Kühler brauche ich da? Empfehlungen?
> ...


 
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Klar der beste Kühler für 50€


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Ist der Alpenföhn Himalaya nicht gleich gut?


----------



## elohim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Nein, der Alpenföhn K2 wäre in etwa gleich gut, aber halt 15€ teurer, wobei auch der in dem GRos der Tests etwas schlechter abschneidet...

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_himalaya_cpu_cooler_review,11.html

Der einzige Kühler der in den meissten Tests besser als der Silver Arrow abschneidet ist der Phanteks, und das auch nur maximal um 1 °C, dafür sind die Lüfter schlechter/lauter/kein PWM und der Preis fast 30€ höher.


----------



## Phil17 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt 

Welcher ist jetzt besser wenn ich den Silver Arrow und den Corator vergleiche ?

LG


----------



## elohim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*



Phil17 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt
> 
> Welcher ist jetzt besser wenn ich den Silver Arrow und den Corator vergleiche ?
> 
> LG


 ......


elohim schrieb:


> Wenn du gleich das beste haben möchtest, dann gibts zum Preis des Matterhorn schon den Thermalright Silver Arrow, welcher in etlichen Reviews sogar der beste Kühler überhaupt ist:
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Phil17 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

Ok danke  Ist leider zu breit würde an meine Grafikkarte stoßen da mein Mainboard zu klein ist  bzw der pci expressslot sehr weit oben 

LG


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*



elohim schrieb:


> Nein, der Alpenföhn K2 wäre in etwa gleich gut, aber halt 15€ teurer, wobei auch der in dem GRos der Tests etwas schlechter abschneidet...
> 
> Alpenfhn Himalaya CPU Cooler Review - Results Overclocked (Grouped)
> 
> Der einzige Kühler der in den meissten Tests besser als der Silver Arrow abschneidet ist der Phanteks, und das auch nur maximal um 1 °C, dafür sind die Lüfter schlechter/lauter/kein PWM und der Preis fast 30€ höher.


 
Ist ein Thermalright true spirit 140 viel lauter/schwächer?


----------



## Phil17 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

ICh werde den Coolink Corator DS kaufen hoffe mal der passt  Un Lautstärke is ja eig egal Lüfter kann man austauschen


----------



## soul4ever (17. April 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn ?*

wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Coolink ?


----------

